# Siblings, Are You Close?



## Mr. Ed (May 22, 2020)

As I mentioned in "Regarding Family" I am close to my two younger brothers. My mom, who lived in Georgia with my two younger brothers nearby passed last year. I used always call mom on Sundays with me living in NY. Since her passing I talk to both of my brothers from time to time to check in


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 22, 2020)

My two brothers, my sister and I have gotten closer over the years; we group email more frequently but--sadly--we all live our separate lives in different corners of the country and don't get together.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 22, 2020)

Best to not say on an internet forum.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Not particularly. I have to instigate all the contact.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2020)

Two siblings out of us 5, drifted, and never really seemed to be happy with having a sibling relationship, so as a result, don't have anything to do with the family, but the rest of us remain close.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2020)

There is only me and my oldest brother, now. Our middle brother died in 2016.  My oldest brother is 81 years old. 15 years older than me.  So, I was 2 or 3 when he left home.  That being said, we spent MANY years not very close.  We seemed to have little in common, and he admits it took him a whole to realize I had hit adulthood.
But NOW, in the last few years we have made up for lost time. Especially in the last couple years. He helped me a lot after Rick died.  Now, we talk on the phone weekly (I am in Rochester, he is In Connecticut. ) and email or text several times a week.  Making up for lost time.
Last summer he came this way to visit my niece. He drove,. She lives outside Buffalo. So, on his way home he stopped here, and we spent a couple hours together, went to lunch and just chatted,  Just chatted about life and things. It was great


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2020)

I have no siblings but I have a cousin and we are extremely close. He calls me sister and I call him my brother,


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2020)

Lost one brother in my teens and my other brother and I don’t really talk much. My family wasn’t the warm, fuzzy kind.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 22, 2020)

1 older sister - not close at all. We're polite, but superficially so. Very little in common. However, I get along like gangbusters with her ex-husband and two kids. 

1 younger brother - we love one another dearly but live in at different ends of a very large state. We keep in regular touch, which in California-speak means every 4-6 months we shoot each other a quick email! He has a busy life since he's married and still working, whereas I'm long retired. 

All three of us lead very different lifestyles from one another. We have an eccentric extended family due to multiple marriages and divorces, so some folks are included that you wouldn't normally think of as still part of the family, while others have slowly dropped out of sight.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2020)

Yes, I have a brother and a sister and we are close.


----------



## jujube (May 22, 2020)

I was closest to the sister I lost two years ago, but I am very close to my other sisters, too.  There are five of us left.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2020)

Of three siblings, I only have one older sister left who is still living.  She lives in another state, so we're not that close.  We do call each other now and then, send birthday and Christmas cards, occasional emails, etc.  We have visited each other, but not that often.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

All of my siblings and I interact via email.  We're not real close but close enough for me.  Recently reconnected with my sister and we are getting along well now..it's very nice.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2020)

I have a brother, a sister & a half sister from my mother's first marriage.  My mother abandoned that child in Europe when she was 6 months old.  I didn't know she existed until I was 17.

I have nothing to do with my brother - he's a thief, convicted felon, deadbeat dad & scam artist.  When our parents died, he tried to get EVERYTHING & started a 7-year probate battle.  He had to sell his house that his mommy bought him to buy everyone else out & settle the case. I frequently made my dad LOL by asking him, _"What the hell were you & mom thinking?  Was every pharmacy out of condoms?"  _I later found out that my brother was conceived during one of my parents' trips to Las Vegas & that was the reason they got married.  Back in the '50's, it was a big deal to get your girlfriend pregnant without marrying her, I guess.

I am closer to my sister now than I was before.  I occasionally visit my half sister; she & her husband live in Michigan.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

All 4 are all gone...


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2020)

Never close to my brother as we were total opposites.


----------



## grahamg (May 22, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Best to not say on an internet forum.


I'm with you on that one!     .


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 23, 2020)

My brother's and I are very different people also. I moved out of state late 20's and never desired to return near the family homestead.


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

Not at all.  Big age difference and live in different parts of the country.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 23, 2020)

My older sister lives in England,never been close.She'll send me an email whenever the spirit moves her.The last time I talked to her was last Dec when I was at my brother's place in NH for xmas,haven't seen her in 8 yrs
My younger and only brother &I are very close,we talk every Sun,lately we've been doing 'zoom meetings'.Its great to see him,my sister in law,2 twin nieces,who knows when we'll be together again


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

It's funny how so many of us are very different from our siblings..given that we came from the same parents, and presumably grew up in the same household.

When we were kids we were tight as could be... we'd physically fight other people who upset another  sibling... we fought each other, but no-one could go against another unless they another one of us to deal with..

Today  there's 3 of us girls who live  within 2 miles of each other ( one a step-sister) ... but the rest of  my full blood siblings are spread across the whole of the uk.. we only occasionally have contact..usually it's when something BIG has happened in the family, but otherwise no contact at all, sometimes for years....and I don't cry any tears for that, in fact  it wouldn't bother me if I never saw one brother and sister for the rest of my life.. very toxic people..  However their kids, my adult neices and nephews _do_ keep in touch.. by email.. they all live hundreds of miles away..


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

I'm closest to one older half-sister here, and younger brother who is out on the west coast. Mainly, we keep in touch via email and phone. There are rare occasions when we "all" get together (including the eldest half-brother out west, and eldest half-sister here) .. makes for a pleasant occasion. Amazingly, 5 out of 6 siblings are still around.


----------



## twinkles (May 23, 2020)

i have 1 brother in  virginia we call each other about 4 times a year----2 sisters 1 passed at 68 the other at 80


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

No siblings ....   I  met a half-sister about 12 years ago for the first time.   It was interesting for a little while,  then it turned  out that we didn't have anything else to talk about. .. lol


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2020)

I get along with all my siblings but I’m closest to my sister who lives in Colorado.  She’s 10 yrs younger than I am.
Next comes my youngest sister...15 yrs younger and she lives in NJ, so a little further but have visited many time.
Then there is my brother who is only a year younger but we are not close....we were as children though.


----------



## katlupe (May 27, 2020)

My brother and I were closer when we were both single. Over the years, I have always been there to help him if he needed help. But if I needed help,  he avoided me. I never asked him for any type of help because I knew he would not help me. I love him because he  is my brother, but if he wasn't, I probably would not even be friends with him. I live about 20 miles away. Unless I go to his house or where is doing a wild west show, I would not see him at all. Last year he called me and wanted me to do a website for him (I did not want to do it) and he set up a time to come here to see me...........I waited and watched all day for him and he never showed up and to this day never mentioned it to me again. I could fill a book with all that he has done. Very selfish.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

*I was the youngest of 3 children. My Brother as a lot older than me and my sister. He got married when I was only 4yrs old and my sister was 6yrs old. I was actually closer in age to his 3 children. He moved to a different state when I was a teenager and then he became very cold towards my parents and me and my sister. He passed away a few years ago. Thankfully I am still close to his children and Grandchildren. My sister and I are very close to each other and we talk to each other every day.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 1, 2020)

I remember a colleague once joking that his parents had four 'only children'.
I know what he meant.  My brother and sister are much older than me and I have had no contact with them for a long time. I don't think they have any contact with one another.  We have little in common.


----------



## gennie (Jun 1, 2020)

I was an 'only' until I was 10 and then came along 2 half sibs.   We were not close enough in age to grow up close and, unfortunately, never grew to be.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2020)

No


----------

